# Extract ''Lord Dunsford'' UKBC 2012



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well guys, its finally here

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/lord-dunford-ukbc-2012-espresso


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Always bad timing, just ordered 500g of Has Bean Nicaraguan Limoncelli.

Definitely need to try this again, hope I can match the taste of Sam + Verona.


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bad timing for me too, I made my bulk bean order on Monday and now Extract have released Lord Dunsford and HasBean have the 2012 crop of Finca San Jose, both will be at the top of my next order


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Damn it, bad timing for me too. I was worried I might run out over the long weekend, so I'd just ordered two bags of Nicaraguan from Hasbean (yes, one is Limoncillo). Next on the list.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have 500g here, roasted on 7th...resting it until at least Monday ...patience...patience


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Would love to know how close you get to Sam's shots of this.

Especially considering the different brew yields he went for and how we all agreed the higher dose was better.

Definitely my next bean purchase.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Will be interested to see how behaves in the VST versus the EP HQ. Some coffees show their better characteristics in either basket.

So it will be Sam stylee in EP HQ 17-18g courser and hard tamp

versus

VST stylee 15-16g finer and light tamp


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

So am I right in thinking this UKBC stuff was a losing blend?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> So am I right in thinking this UKBC stuff was a losing blend?


The 10th best blend in the UK , lol.

It is truly delicious, well on a San Remo with 18.5g, prepp'd by the 10th best Barista in the land


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Gary what do you remember about the San Remo baskets?

I'm looking at my Fracino basket and am pondering how good it would be compared to VST.

Big gap between the outer holes and the edge of the basket.

Just seen a pic of the ep HQ double and this had a huge distance from edge I basket to outer holes.

Surely this is bad as it would overextract the patch of coffee directly above the holes, whilst under extracting the coffee on the edge that have no holes below them???


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Gary what do you remember about the San Remo baskets?
> 
> I'm looking at my Fracino basket and am pondering how good it would be compared to VST.
> 
> ...


Can't explain , it just tastes good ! VST extracts efficiently but maybe too well for some blends.

Can't quibble with the cup quality from EP basket


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Review no.1 - *4 days post* roast with VST 15g basket










Absolute dream 1st shot considering it was a dialling-in attempt, glorious looking pour, so thick and creamy ,tiger-stripes to die for. Very well behaved and forgiving , this roast is nailed for the job at hand! Funka a distant memory.

15.1g in

35 seconds

23.9 out

Aroma = cherry and Almonds

Palate = balanced cherry acidity, almonds maybe a touch of vanilla, powdered coco and a loooooooooonnnnnnnng bakers choc and caramel finish. 3 minutes later I can still taste this. A different beast from what Sam pulled us. suits the VST basket very well.

Next attempt later will be an updosed but faster pour. 17.5g-18g in the EP HQ basket aiming for 28-30 seconds with 27-28g output.

I dont normally sware but fook me this is blooming LUSH, don't expect insane complexity but pure unadulterated espresso joy


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Gary...This blend or new Jailbreak?

Can't decide on next bean purchase.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dunsford based on only 2 shots lol


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

18g in the EP HQ basket, 30 seconds much more volume of crema , only produced 21.9g

Slightly sweeter, brighter , maybe touch more juicy and again very delicious long long aftertaste. Different cup profile for sure but essentially the same stunning coffee shines through. Very distinctive regardless of basket.

Brilliant brilliant espresso. Think I prefer the profile updosed


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

500g purchased! I'm also trying to get a tamper that'll fit my Fracino basket so I can experiment.

Bit dumb that my VST tamp only fits VST...


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> 500g purchased! I'm also trying to get a tamper that'll fit my Fracino basket so I can experiment.
> 
> Bit dumb that my VST tamp only fits VST...


I've got a nice plastic one I can send you...


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

funinacup said:


> I've got a nice plastic one I can send you...


Ha! I'm using the plastic tamper that came with my machine to hold my beans in place whilst grinding on the Super Jolly.

I guess I could try to tamp with it.....*anxious looks*


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Someone not from UK has tried to order coffee from Extract Coffee? They don't reply to my emails


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

When did you email?

Today is roast day so they might be quite busy.

Give it another day or so.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

This is Vienna week. I imagine the guys are either over there in person or glued to the screen. I was going to order beans from a different roaster and decided to wait for this week to end!


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> When did you email?
> 
> Today is roast day so they might be quite busy.
> 
> Give it another day or so.


4 emails. 30 & 31 may, 5 & 12 jun. No answer.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Viernes said:


> 4 emails. 30 & 31 may, 5 & 12 jun. No answer.


I'm really sorry to hear that. They are a really nice group of guys so I'm sure there's a good (WBC-related) reason.

I don't mind calling them for you tomorrow?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Probably just some spam-filter related balls up.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. They are a really nice group of guys so I'm sure there's a good (WBC-related) reason.
> 
> I don't mind calling them for you tomorrow?


Oh, please, yes. I really appreciate it. I have curiosity to taste these cafes. Thanks!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> When did you email?
> 
> Today is roast day so they might be quite busy.
> 
> Give it another day or so.





Viernes said:


> Oh, please, yes. I really appreciate it. I have curiosity to taste these cafes. Thanks!


What name and email address did you place the order with to quote as reference.

Gary my 500g arrived, roasted yesterday. Did you get good results quite soon after roast?

I'm impatient to try it!!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

4 days past roast was lovely , its still lovely now


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just had my first shot of Dunsford.

What an excellent blend this is. I can't really say I always agree with cupping notes but ripe cherries, tick and butterscotch, tick.

Definitely how I remember it but maybe not quite as good as Sam's first shot yet. Baring in mind I used 14.1g in 15g VST I can't really hope to mimic the flavours exactly of an 18g dose.

Also 4 days past roast, lovely rat tails from the spouts. Going to slow the shot down slightly for next go but dose was good.

Thanks for the recommendation Gary.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Dunno if it will help but if the blend was roasted with San Remo baskets in mind, I found those baskets maxing out at around 17g with my beans


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Extract use an 18.5g dose, and their machine is set up for a pour at that weight.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> What name and email address did you place the order with to quote as reference.
> 
> Gary my 500g arrived, roasted yesterday. Did you get good results quite soon after roast?
> 
> I'm impatient to try it!!!


Did u received my PM, fatboy?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes sorry can only call at work and havrn't had a chance yet.

Will try tomorrow for you.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, ok. No problem. I just wanted to know if you had read my message. Thanks.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Gary how have your shots been?

I've had some great ones so far but still not near Sam's.

I'm not sure which direction I need to go to get a similar flavour.

Perhaps shorter brew ratio>?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I remember Sams shots where looking pretty tight, my guess he was pulling around 40ml from 18.5g in 28-30seconds.. Only a guess though


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Nick but I would like you to come and show me how to fit 18.5g in my 15g VST









Are you hinting at a longer brew ratio?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Which grinder were they using at Extract, out of interest?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

San Remo super fast i think its called. SR50-OD or FSR75-OD, not sure exactly which one.

Its the black one with digitial display, dose on demand.

Very nice grinder.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Gary how have your shots been?
> 
> I've had some great ones so far but still not near Sam's.
> 
> ...


The best shot in a non VST was 18g into 26.5g in 30 seconds (very fresh)

The best shot in VST was 15g into 24.8g in 34 seconds (yesterday from the same inital purchase)

Radically different grind settings obviously


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Thanks Nick but I would like you to come and show me how to fit 18.5g in my 15g VST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHa! It can be done, fitting it under your brew head is a different matter of course but yes that is essentially what i was hinting at! I would try Garys 24-25g out as a good starting point and play about with times.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How you getting on now Mark?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm getting very close thanks for asking. Just having some heat exchanger related issues.

I got what should have been a perfect pour, time, weight etc this morning but it was a little sour.

Will try same parameters tomorrow but use a shorter flush volume and hope for the best.

Can definitely taste the potential of this blend.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Nailed it this morning, now 10 days past roast.

14.2g giving 31g in approximately 28-30 seconds.

Such intense flavour but well balanced.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Different flush time to get that shot?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ha yes indeed. Been in discussion with jimbow regarding flushing.

Due to mixing nature of brew water through both hot and cold circuits, I'm doing really short 'splash' flushing and getting good results.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I've ordered a bag of Dunford and Original. Looking forward to trying it.

I'm just finishing up my previous bag of Wahana estate. I didn't run much through as espresso but it really is nice and sweet. The chocolate aroma of the beans does not come through much in the flavour, but the Tamarind does with a tart finish. Yum.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I like it. It certainly is forgiving and I've enjoyed it as espresso and with milk. The descriptors are pretty much spot on.

Down to the last third already.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm down to the last 200g of the kilo. Not at all to my taste as espresso, but had one freak shot were the acidity was muted. Couldn't replicate it, despite all the parameters seeming the same. Have really enjoyed it in milk.

Have opened the Fudge-E-Bear.....even nicer. Less fruit, more fudge.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I quite like acidity in espresso. But I know what you mean, it can get too much towards the end of the shot.

I wonder if it is the Alto Del Obispo element, because its a similar sharpness to the Unkle Funka. This is darker though. I prefer a more traditional roasty flavour in milk.

The Fudge-E-Bear sounds good. I love fudge.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Had more fudge-E this morning. Bloody lovely, but not quite as good as the flat white that was made for me at Extract. I think he rammed about 19g in the basket and those extra couple of grammes might make the difference...more fudginess. I'll pop a bigger basket in tomorrow.

I'm afraid I can't remember what the constituents are, but maybe the Wahana is in there too. It is a two bean blend iirc. If and when it is released into the wild it wont be quite the same as Dave mentioned altering the ratio.


----------

